# DAC headphone amp preamp for PC.



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Wanting an economical way to extract more from my Apple lossless files on iTunes and mp3's on Grooveshark I happened upon an inexpensive DAC kit on ebay.It uses Cirrus Logic's CS8416 DIR and CS4397 DAC chip set.Though the seller claims a 24bit 192k performance a look at the schematic and data sheets reveals that in acuality it is configured for 24/96k resolution, which is still more than adequate.In my setup it will serve the multi purpose of driving headphones and/ or as a preamp to drive a separate Gainclone amplifier. Therefore the analog output of the DAC will feed a volume control which will then be followed by a discrete hi current Class A opamp that will function as the headphone driver and preamp.When it's complete I'm hoping it will be a worthwhile improvement vs the integrated soundcard in my HP media center.


----------

